# The 560 XP's red sister, Jonsered 2260 !



## MotoMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey,
anybody seen it yet ?  Here it is: Motorsäge CS 2260 - ab 2012
Haven't found it on the US or canada website yet...
Would really like to see some more pics 
Max


----------



## nmurph (Oct 27, 2011)

I would really wish the 560 would be brought to the US market.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

This looks good indeed, but there is too little info to know which Husky model this is a version of.

It surely looks good, anyway! :msp_biggrin:

Also, it looks like the red version of the 555 will be the 2258, and that they gained somw weight over the orange versions (quite normal).


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I would really wish the 560 would be brought to the US market.



Who knows what will turn up to replace the returned 562s........


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, I want one!!

That video was certainly unique. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Doug Fir (Oct 27, 2011)

Based on the specs, the red versions will weigh more:

Jonsered CS 2258 (red version of 555): 3.1 kW/4.16 hp; 5.6 kg/12.35 lbs
Jonsered CS 2260: 3.5 kW/4.69 hp; 5.6 kg/12.35 lbs

It looks like it will be the orange versions for me!

Doug

_EDIT: Whoops! I see that SawTroll already mentioned this. As he says, this is quite normal._


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> Based on the specs, the red versions will weigh more:
> 
> Jonsered CS 2258 (red version of 555): 3.1 kW/4.16 hp; 5.6 kg/12.35 lbs
> Jonsered CS 2260: 3.5 kW/4.69 hp; 5.6 kg/12.35 lbs
> ...



That was an edit, probably done while you wrote your post!  

The hp is hp(i), so the power is the same as the orange saws.


----------



## TK (Oct 27, 2011)

I kinda like the orange better :msp_confused:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2011)

TK said:


> I kinda like the orange better :msp_confused:


 

He said the forbidden words!


OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!


----------



## spike60 (Oct 27, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH BABY! 

I knew they'd be coming, but not this soon. Although "Soon" for the US market might be a little optomistic. But to my knowledge, production of the 357/2156 chassis has stopped, so here in the US it will come down to what 2156/2159 inventory Tilton has in the pipeline in addition to how soon the US versions are actually available. 

I could call and ask, but they hate to talk about new models until they actually arrive. Kind of a sound policy when you think about it, as it avoids all of the silly hype we've been going through with the 562. 

I wonder which bar mount the 2260 will have? It would make it more interesting if the Jonny had the small mount, wouldn't it?


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 27, 2011)

They look really,really good. Ya never know. Could be sooner than later.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

spike60 said:


> ....
> 
> I wonder which bar mount the 2260 will have? It would make it more interesting if the Jonny had the small mount, wouldn't it?



My guess by now is the small, since they state the same weight for the 2260 and the 2258 - but then both could have the large.......:msp_confused:


----------



## spike60 (Oct 27, 2011)

I should also mention that 2159's are currently on backorder. I'm waiting for one for J.Walker. 

That would mean that the last container or two that's due in the next week or so will likely be the last we'll see of the old models.................meaning that the 2258/2260 might not be that far away.


----------



## farrell (Oct 27, 2011)

it looks some kinda NICE!!!!!!!:msp_drool:


----------



## Doug Fir (Oct 27, 2011)

farrell said:


> it looks some kinda NICE!!!!!!!:msp_drool:


 
Yeah, that black-and-red combination looks great, but the black cover can be a liability for those of us who cut when it's 100 degrees outside and the sun is beating down on the saw. The motor gets hot enough without a black solar collector on top. I used to have problems with my Jonsered 520sp overheating, but that may have had to do with problems other than the black lid.  

My brother uses Jonsered saws, but he lives in western Norway. No problem with excessive heat in that climate! 

Doug


----------



## TK (Oct 27, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> He said the forbidden words!
> 
> 
> OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!


 
Can't help it lol that one just doesn't do it for me. Then again, that's not a good angle to take a pic at, have to see some better shots!


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 27, 2011)

That saw looks ####ing BALLING!!!!


----------



## Doug Fir (Oct 27, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> That saw looks ####ing BALLING!!!!


 
Isn't that redundant?? :msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there's that cute l'il MF'er.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2011)

TK said:


> Can't help it lol that one just doesn't do it for me. Then again, that's not a good angle to take a pic at, have to see some better shots!


 

I hear ya. I've been looking forward to seeing one in red though and here it finally is. 


But for the record, I'm still a huge fan of the aesthetics of the *5sexy2xp*.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it my imagination, or does the 2260 strongly resemble the "new" Partner chainsaw models sold in Europe?


----------



## MotoMax (Oct 27, 2011)

not really :msp_wink:





http://www.partner.biz/de/products/chainsaws/p5300/]P5300 - Kettensägen
I haven't found any more information or pictures about the 2258 and 2260, Jonsered is not that common here, they are not even sold in Germany...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Is it my imagination, or does the 2260 strongly resemble the "new" Partner chainsaw models sold in Europe?


Well, Husky owns both brands and more, and make the better saws for both - so some "spill-over" is natural. However, I doubt there will be a Partner version of the 560xp etc.

My guess is that Zenoah/Redmax is rated as #3 brand in the Husky *** system by now....:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

MotoMax said:


> not really :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very late relative of the P5000/P500 - and has no connection to newer Husky saws.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 27, 2011)

Niko, can you provide some links to the European Partners, Redmax', etc (if you have them handy)? I ask because you follow the European markets, & read most of the languages. I've done some Google searches, but I have sorted through several pages and many useless (no good photos) websites.


----------



## MotoMax (Oct 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That is a very late relative of the P5000/P500 - and has no connection to newer Husky saws.



I'm Sure it isn't, I own 4 Saws of the Partner 5000 family and the look totally different regarding the case :msp_wink:
For instance,the gas tank is split from the case. What you mean is the Partner 543, but i guess it isn't produced any more.
Maybe the crankshaft and berings are the same, i need to check IPL's.
Max


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2011)

MotoMax said:


> I'm Sure it isn't, I own 4 Saws of the Partner 5000 family and the look totally different regarding the case :msp_wink:
> For instance,the gas tank is split from the case. What you mean is the Partner 543, but i guess it isn't produced any more.
> Maybe the crankshaft and berings are the same, i need to check IPL's.
> Max



OK, I am not really interested, and they may have left the 5000 heritage by now.

ChrisJ; Sorry, I am not interested enough to have such links ready - but I believe the "Redmax" label only is used in the US, it is Zenoah elsewhere, as far as I know.

Let us not clog up this thread further, with off topic issues!


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

TK said:


> I kinda like the orange better :msp_confused:


 
Not me. That thing looks awesome!!


I have absolutely no need for one but dang, that would be sweet to own!


----------



## TK (Dec 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That is a very late relative of the P5000/P500 - and has no connection to newer Husky saws.



I'm a little late getting back on this one....

But they sure do have a couple things in common!!!! The starter handle and on/off switch!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> My guess by now is the small, since they state the same weight for the 2260 and the 2258 - but then both could have the large.......:msp_confused:



Both have the small bar mount, according to the Austrian web-site - so the 2260 is the 560xp, not the 562xp.


----------



## timmcat (Mar 12, 2012)

Just for s_ _ ts and giggles I called Tilton to check into the expected delivery dates on 2258s and 2260s and got "I have no idea, where did you hear those numbers?" Then I asked how they didn't have any release info when the 2156 and 2159 are no longer in production? I got " " then "they aren't?" Just the answers I was expecting, I was just hoping for something else.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2012)

timmcat said:


> Just for s_ _ ts and giggles I called Tilton to check into the expected delivery dates on 2258s and 2260s and got "I have no idea, where did you hear those numbers?" Then I asked how they didn't have any release info when the 2156 and 2159 are no longer in production? I got " " then "they aren't?" Just the answers I was expecting, I was just hoping for something else.



As expected!


----------



## Hiisi (Mar 12, 2012)

I talked to jonsered dealer rep. at a local shop (here in Finland that is...) and his estimate was the 2260 will be available here within a month. He also took my contact information and said they could try and get one to my local shop for trying out even before that...


----------



## Hiisi (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 231912
View attachment 231913
View attachment 231914


...picked her up today. Pity it came with a 13 inch bar, i could have made the first cuts already today if I would´ve had a sensible bar to use... now it will have to wait till wednesday.


----------



## tallguys (Apr 2, 2012)

Gotta admit, thats a nice looking saw. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 2, 2012)

This saw interest me. I like the 562, but I am put off by the extra weight caused by the 
large-mount bars.


----------



## Hiisi (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a purchase yet, i got it for a trial and was told to run it hard... I´ll try my best! It does seem so appealing though I might not be able to part with it...


----------



## sunfish (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> This saw interest me. I like the 562, but I am put off by the extra weight caused by the
> large-mount bars.



Me too, but the 20" Tech-Lite bar on the 562 changed that. Weighs the same as 560 with 18" solid bar. Course ya could put a light laminated bar on the 560...

But Dang, I sure like the looks of this J-red. Might have to trade my 562 in at some point. :msp_smile:


----------



## aducomb (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's a good looking saw :msp_thumbup:


----------



## timmcat (Apr 2, 2012)

I called Tilton again today to place a saw order and 2156's were on backorder again, and as expected nobody knew anything about 2258's or 2260's or their expected delivery date. Some days I wish I could convince my boss to take on Stihl just so I dont have to deal with Tilton.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2012)

aducomb said:


> Now that's a good looking saw :msp_thumbup:



I don't like the design of the starter cover - but no biggie.....


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

It looks like the 2260 and 2258 is out here by now. :biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Me too, but the 20" Tech-Lite bar on the 562 changed that. Weighs the same as 560 with 18" solid bar. *Course ya could put a light laminated bar on the 560...*
> 
> But Dang, I sure like the looks of this J-red. Might have to trade my 562 in at some point. :msp_smile:



Exactly what did! :biggrin:


----------



## mikefunaro (May 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like the 2260 and 2258 is out here by now. :biggrin:



So you're going to get one of those too, right?


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> So you're going to get one of those too, right?



No, as I like the handlebar angle of the 560xp better, and dislike the design of the "spin start" starter cover on the newer Jonsereds - looks a bit "gay" to me.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 4, 2012)

Did Niko just use the word 'gay' in a sentence....???


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did Niko just use the word 'gay' in a sentence....???



What's odd with that?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 4, 2012)

Eh. Nothing really. I found to be rather entertaining actually.


Hey you know what..... My teeth are hard so I can chew chips.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Eh. Nothing really. I found to be rather entertaining actually.
> 
> 
> Hey you know what..... My teeth are hard so I can chew chips.



Well, that design just is a disaster, and totally destroying the otherwise excellent looks of the saw - sort of "pimped" in the negative meaning....


----------



## sunfish (May 4, 2012)

After spending some time with the 562xp, it's a keeper. I no longer want the Red version. :msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 4, 2012)

Niko I almost can't believe you didn't comment on the comment I made about the chips.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Niko I almost can't believe you didn't comment on the comment I made about the chips.



He decided your comment was gay and went outside to wring the necks of a few wild turkeys.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Niko I almost can't believe you didn't comment on the comment I made about the chips.



I didn't.


----------



## In The Weeds (May 4, 2012)

So is tilton equipment known for sucking because there is a new Jred dealer near me and I was actually going to check out the comparable Jred saws to the Huskies I was looking at. I called the guy and he said his stock was going to be in in a week. I figured OK I can wait a week so I called again about a week and a half later and the guy says "nope, not in yet, not for another 2 weeks or so". Suffice it to say I bought a Husky as this was my first experience with a Jred dealer. I wonder how many customers they lose this way?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 5, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> He decided your comment was gay and went outside to wring the necks of a few wild turkeys.





They have turkeys in Norway.....?? Sweet I wonder if they have croutons too.


----------



## SawTroll (May 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> They have turkeys in Norway.....?? Sweet I wonder if they have croutons too.


Not wild turkeys, as far as I know - but they usually turn up a bit before Christmas, frozen......

Croutons are common in dried "fast soup" etc..


----------



## wyk (Jun 6, 2012)

2260's are out there now? I cannae find em on any of the foreign forums I visit. Anyone got any more info?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 6, 2012)

wyk said:


> 2260's are out there now? I cannae find em on any of the foreign forums I visit. Anyone got any more info?



It is on the Norwegian Jonsered website, and in brochures.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like USA release of these new models is not any time soon- Tilton have the 2156 and 2159 back in stock and shipping to dealers as of a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 16, 2012)

My local jonsered guy said they were a year off. He also said that they didn't want to deal with the high incidence of failure that Husky had with the 555 and 562. That's when I went to the truck and grabbed the 562, freshly sharpened. Took him to the woodpile and we have another believer! 

Are they behind because Husqvarna wants then to be? Kinda like the lower HP spec on their 346XP version... Inquiring minds want to know... Russ


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> My local jonsered guy said they were a year off. He also said that they didn't want to deal with the high incidence of failure that Husky had with the 555 and 562. That's when I went to the truck and grabbed the 562, freshly sharpened. Took him to the woodpile and we have another believer!
> 
> Are they behind because Husqvarna wants then to be? Kinda like the lower HP spec on their 346XP version... Inquiring minds want to know... Russ



Something like that - but another factor likely is that Husky wants to make sure they have enough orange ones out to meet demand, before they make many of the red ones.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## FreeFlowin (Jun 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Something like that - but another factor like is that Husky wants to make sure they have enough orange ones out to meet demand, before they make many of the red ones.....:msp_unsure:



Keep people buying the newest greatest thing, they would just have to take lessons from Apple to make people drool over their products.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

FreeFlowin said:


> Keep people buying the newest greatest thing, they would just have to take lessons from Apple to make people drool over their products.



Well, there were lots of drooling over the 560xp/562xp before they hit the market, likely more than they cared for - so they guard the cards tighter now....:msp_wink:


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine but I'm still drooling.:msp_wink: Russ


----------



## wyk (Aug 2, 2013)

So did Hiisi break that 2260 yet, or?

I was considering picking up one since the jred dealers in Northern Ireland have them...


----------



## Firewood maker (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got a jonsred cs2260 saw it leave me speechless awesome fast cut saw leave my stihl in the dust like my old stihl but stihl no longer makes my saw close stihl closed up jonsred dealer only 10 miles away love my new jonsred saw if looking for new saw give jonsred a look.


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 25, 2013)

*Ported 2260 & 2253*

View attachment 315868
View attachment 315869
View attachment 315870


Tlandrum has had the 2260 for quite some time.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a 2258 here, but the 2260 was backordered...they are very nice saws indeed!


----------

